
Awesome Elixir – A community driven list of useful Elixir libraries - jbernardo95
https://elixir.libhunt.com/
======
dudul
Is it just a nice UI around [https://github.com/h4cc/awesome-
elixir](https://github.com/h4cc/awesome-elixir) ?

~~~
stanislavb
It has some additional metadata like popularity and activity as well as
tracking their trends. Also, you can compare different libs.

~~~
jbernardo95
Yep, it is kind of like [https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/](https://www.ruby-
toolbox.com/) but for Eliixr

------
stanislavb
Ah, submitting this to HN was blazing fast... just a few mins after the
release :). Cheers!

